# New Outdoor Rustic Kitchen



## jowwy (25 Feb 2021)

So at 10am today i started building my outdoor kitchen/cooking area ready for the summer days in the garden............it took me around 4hrs to get it to this stage










































Tomorrow i will be feather edging all around the front sides........


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2021)

It's substantial !! Looking good.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Feb 2021)

Your having invites printed obviously. 😁


----------



## TissoT (25 Feb 2021)

If a tsunami struck I think this would be the only structure left standing.

That is some section of timber.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Feb 2021)

Good work!


----------



## jowwy (25 Feb 2021)

TissoT said:


> If a tsunami struck I think this would be the only structure left standing.
> 
> That is some section of timber.


Its only 4x4s.........not that big, but it is 2.4mtrs long x 1.9mtrs high x 1.5mtrs deep

so its a good area for cooking in and enjoying the garden


----------



## slowmotion (25 Feb 2021)

I like the PIR detector for deterring people from nicking an extra burger.


----------



## TissoT (25 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> Its only 4x4s.........not that big, but it is 2.4mtrs long x 1.9mtrs high x 1.5mtrs deep
> 
> so its a good area for cooking in and enjoying the garden


I am Joiner I can see its 4x4 

Nice work


----------



## jowwy (25 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I like the PIR detector for deterring people from nicking an extra burger.


Its a solar light.....thats been moved now


----------



## numbnuts (25 Feb 2021)

What next outside bog


----------



## jowwy (25 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> What next outside bog
> View attachment 575772


Thats what the gardens for lol


----------



## glasgowcyclist (25 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> So at 10am today i started building my outdoor kitchen/cooking area ready for the summer days in the garden.....



Yeah but what’s the point? I mean, you could just cook it all indoors and carry it out to the garden.


----------



## jowwy (25 Feb 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Yeah but what’s the point? I mean, you could just cook it all indoors and carry it out to the garden.


Why cook indoors, when you can enjoy cooking outdoors???


----------



## glasgowcyclist (25 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> Why cook indoors, when you can enjoy cooking outdoors???



I should have put a smiley on that. I was taking the mickey from a reply you had on your pizza oven thread.


----------



## jowwy (25 Feb 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I should have put a smiley on that. I was taking the mickey from a reply you had on your pizza oven thread.


I sort of got that.......


----------



## jowwy (28 Feb 2021)

All cladded now and just awaiting the polycarbonate roof


----------



## jowwy (9 Mar 2021)

Got the black electric cable and the outside socket ready to fit. Once thats done i can put a fridge in under the unit, also got the new gas pipe for the grill........just awaiting the 10mm thick polycarbonate roof now.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Mar 2021)

TissoT said:


> If a tsunami struck I think this would be the only structure left standing.
> 
> That is some section of timber.


Doubtful, no dovetails or mortice and tenon joints anywhere to be seen. The big bad wolf is 5-2 on.


----------



## jowwy (9 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Doubtful, no dovetails or mortice and tenon joints anywhere to be seen. The big bad wolf is 5-2 on.


Trust me, it aint moving anywhere


----------



## TissoT (9 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> Trust me, it aint moving anywhere


If it does move it will take the Decking/fence with it. 

There is a 25 yrs guarantee with it.


----------



## jowwy (10 Mar 2021)

fitted the new garden floodlights yesterday, so the lil man ( dog) can see in the nights when he's out in the garden. Made sure they were angled enough not to shine into places they shouldnt.......


----------



## jowwy (18 Mar 2021)

Polycarbonate roof now fitted


----------



## Randomnerd (18 Mar 2021)

I’d like to see it all dressed up a bit more. I’m thinking a tiki bar vibe. Full on Waikiki. Deck the thing out wall-to-wall with lauhala, vintage photographs of hapa-haole hula girls / boys and carve a few tiki totems. Palm fronds. Surf sounds playing. A couple of chilled mimosas. Don’t reckon you’re trying hard enough🏄‍♂️🏄‍♂️🏄‍♀️


----------



## jowwy (18 Mar 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> I’d like to see it all dressed up a bit more. I’m thinking a tiki bar vibe. Full on Waikiki. Deck the thing out wall-to-wall with lauhala, vintage photographs of hapa-haole hula girls / boys and carve a few tiki totems. Palm fronds. Surf sounds playing. A couple of chilled mimosas. Don’t reckon you’re trying hard enough🏄‍♂️🏄‍♂️🏄‍♀️


I’ll stick with my idea......but dress yours up anyway you want


----------



## jayonabike (19 Mar 2021)

Looking good Jowwy


----------



## jowwy (19 Mar 2021)

jayonabike said:


> Looking good Jowwy


its not the big area you have jay....as its just for cooking the rest of my 4.8mtr x 4.8mtr deck is the social space with an electric awning


----------



## jowwy (21 Mar 2021)

The Plancha Grill is now in place and ive put up the baskets ready for the herbs to be grown


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> The Plancha Grill is now in place and ive put up the baskets ready for the herbs to be grown
> 
> View attachment 579693
> 
> ...



That grill looks interesting - are you going Gas BBQ or sticking with the grill. One of them would be good at my caravan.


----------



## jowwy (21 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> That grill looks interesting - are you going Gas BBQ or sticking with the grill. One of them would be good at my caravan.


Just the grill....ive also got a bbq smoker which is under shelf.......good for ribs, wings, brisket etc etc


----------



## Mrs M (21 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> So at 10am today i started building my outdoor kitchen/cooking area ready for the summer days in the garden............it took me around 4hrs to get it to this stage
> 
> View attachment 575700
> 
> ...


Looks great, well done!


----------



## jowwy (19 Sep 2021)

And tomorrow im going to start taking all this down, ready to refurb all the decking next spring with 6x2s and ready for the new pergola to be fitted……i will then redesign the kitchen area, so it takes less space from the deck…..anyone would think a 4.2mtr x 4.2mtr deck area isnt big enough.

But i want to add the roofed pergola and fit an outside tv……..


----------



## jowwy (20 Sep 2021)

half hour lunch and impact driver...........3/4s of the kitchen removed


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Sep 2021)

You might need retrospective planning permission if you overlook your neighbour's houses from the raised deck... unless they all come round to yours for the parties!


----------



## jowwy (20 Sep 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> You might need retrospective planning permission if you overlook your neighbour's houses from the raised deck... unless they all come round to yours for the parties!


we dont........and the deck has been there for 7yrs now


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> we dont........and the deck has been there for 7yrs now


Sorry jowwy... I meant the larger Mark II version.


----------



## jowwy (20 Sep 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Sorry jowwy... I meant the larger Mark II version.


its not going to be larger........its just having the planks removed and new ones fitted, we also sit lower than our neighbours and there is a 2.4mtr fence between us, would need to be one high deck to look over that lol


----------



## jowwy (20 Sep 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Sorry jowwy... I meant the larger Mark II version.


what's also good about the area, is that it sits between our shed and utility extension and the new extension built this year by the neighbours ( with no consultation or notification to us that they were building it) so its really nice and private now and a very good sun trap in the summer


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Sep 2021)

Just had 'Deckgate' from in-laws where they had a raised deck fitted as their back garden dropped away from the back door and a neighbour complained to the planners that they then overlooked their garden... the planner enforcement officer agreed and they had to pay to have it taken out... they had lighting round it but no out-door cooking facilities. Sounds like you have sensible neighbours!


----------



## jowwy (20 Sep 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Just had 'Deckgate' from in-laws where they had a raised deck fitted as their back garden dropped away from the back door and a neighbour complained to the planners that they then overlooked their garden... the planner enforcement officer agreed and they had to pay to have it taken out... they had lighting round it but no out-door cooking facilities. Sounds like you have sensible neighbours!


no our neighbours are absolute tossers, but our deck was built about 4yrs before they moved in and there was already a 2.4mtr fence up between the two properties previously to us buying it......even if i stand on the deck, the fence is still a further 30/40cm above my head.

They just had an extension built and because of the way its built, they can now see into our garden as they sit above us.......but thats ok with us, cause our apple and plum trees are growing and will soon block their view and i have also built pergolas with climbing plants along the fence, 1mtr from the boundary, so again stops them looking into the garden.......one good thing is they cant see onto the decking as the wall of their extension has no windows


----------



## jowwy (20 Sep 2021)

By 5pm the rustic outdoor kitchen was no more……just an under cover seating area for now


----------



## jowwy (20 Sep 2021)

Just a pile of timber and screws


----------

